# Quincy IL. and Lewis county Mo.



## renbender (Apr 25, 2013)

Quincy IL and Lewis county Mo … Found VERY small greys. Lots of them. Was walking in very dry area that used to be flooded a few years ago and stepped on a 3 pack. cluster. Three very little guys. My friend yelled stop!! your stepping on them. I looked down and saw at least 6 around my foot. They were so small most wound never see them. We looked around and saw them everywhere. Way to small to pick. I will go out in the next day or so and take pics to show them grow. This may be a very good year.


----------



## renbender (Apr 25, 2013)

Also about the area i found them. It was next to a field in the woods and very dry. Dried leafs covered the ground. Morels were 1/4 inch or smaller. LOTS of tiny greys. No life of spring at all. Area used to be flood land most of the year but has dried up about two years ago. No elm trees at all. Just skinny tall trees that fall over all the time. Only get western sun. Woods block eastern sun. Woods growth looks like its March.


----------



## raskew29 (Apr 12, 2014)

They are out in Marion County I am from Quincy we went this evening and we found 56 grey and yellow ones in about hour and 1/2 was loosing daylight going to go back probably Saturday going to be couple cold days


----------



## raskew29 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just click on the picture tab it will take you to them my facebook


----------

